#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  schoonheid TIPS !!

## FANTACHAT

*Hoe moet je je wenkbrauwen epileren ?*
Voordat je begint 
Zorg ervoor dat je voor een spiegel zit of staat bij goede verlichting. 

Werk steeds met een epileerpincet van goede kwaliteit waarvan de kantjes onbeschadigd zijn zodat je je huid niet kwetst en reinig deze met wat alcohol. 

Voorzie ook een wenkbrauwkammetje, een wit potlood en eventueel een klein schaartje. . 
Om de gevoeligheid te verminderen en het verwijderen van de wenkbrauwhaartjes makkelijker te maken kan je epileren vlak nadat je een warme douche hebt genomen, een warme compres opleggen voordat je begint of een ijsblokje ( hoewel door het samentrekken van de huid de haartjes vaak minder makkelijk loslaten ) of je kan ook bij de apotheek een gel halen die gebruikt word om gevoeligheid door het vormen van tandjes bij een baby te verminderen enkele minuten vooraf op je wenbrauwen aanbrengen. Als je huid heel gevoelig is en vlug rood word voorzie je best ook een kalmerende naverzorging die bvb aloe vera of hamamelis bevat. Je epileert best s’avonds zodat eventuele roodheid tegen de volgende dag verdwenen is. Overdrijf niet, je kan achteraf altijd nog enkele haartjes meer epileren . 


In het begin verwijder je best haartje voor haartje, als je wat handiger word en precies je wenkbrauwvorm kent kan je over de goed opgespande huid lichte schuivende bewegingen maken van voor naar achteren toe terwijl je je epileerpincet snel open en dicht knijpt. Oefen dit eerst even op je hand totdat je de juiste beweging goed beet hebt. Het is niet de bedoeling dat je meerdere haartjes tegelijkertijd weghaalt, maar een techniek ontwikkelt waarmee het snel en efficient gaat. 


Werk steeds met de richting van de haargroei mee, als je in de tegenovergestelde richting trekt loop je kans dat je haartjes na een tijdje recht naar voor steken of ingroeien. 
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _______
En dan nu het grote werk !


*Kam je haartjes naar boven toe maar toch een beetje in de richting van je haargroei.* 

Als je hier en daar uitstekende lange haartjes hebt leg je je vinger op je wenkbrauw en knip je de haartjes die boven de wenkbrauw uitsteken voorzichtig weg, knip ze niet tekort, want dit geeft een stekelig onnatuurlijk effect. Houd er rekening mee dat wanneer je je vinger verwijdert je haartjes mogelijk wat korter zullen lijken. Zorg er altijd voor dat ze mooi kunnen samenvloeien met de rest van de haartjes . 


Leg het steeltje van je wenkbrauw kammetje tegen je neusplooi recht naar boven toe tot de basis van je wenkbrauw ( zie foto nr1 ). Als er veel haartjes voor deze lijn vallen kan je ze met een wit potlood even kleuren. Anders haal je gewoon de enkele haartjes weg terwijl je de huid tussen twee vingers goed opspant. 

Meet nu van je neusplooi tot je buitenste ooghoek tot aan je wenbrauw ( zie foto nr 3 ) en verwijder ook daar alle overtollige haartjes . 


Bepaal nu je wenkbrauwcurve onderaan . Dit doe je door je een rechte lijn in te beelden of te meten vlak naast je iris terwijl je recht vooruit kijkt. Trek ook je wenkbrauw eens naar omhoog en kijk of je op de juiste plaats zit waar je spiertje je wenkbrauw optrekt. Het kan zijn dat je wat moet aanpassen . Als je de juiste plaats gevonden hebt markeer je die met een wit potlood. 

Om op die plaats de afstand tussen je oog en je wenkbrauw te bepalen geld als regel dat de grootte van je iris ertussen zou moeten passen, maar het kan zijn dat dit niet haalbaar voor je is en de afstand iets minder word. Het is echter meestal niet mooi als je de afstand veel groter maakt. Bepaal nu aan de voorkant van je wenkbrauw de dikte van de wenkbrauw in de mate van wat mogelijk is . Wat je denkt dat verwijderd moet worden kleur je met een wit potlood tot aan de markering die je plaatste voor het hoogste punt. Heel vaak gaat men andersom te werk door een wenkbrauw te tekenen in een donkere kleur en dan de haartjes eronder weg te halen, als je dit doet haal je vaak toch hier en daar een haartje teveel weg wat pas blijkt als je het potlood verwijderd waardoor je nog wat epileert en nog wat tot je uiteindelijk de vorm helemaal verliest. Met een wit potlood zie je beter wat je doet . Als je haarstructuur het toelaat kan je de haartjes die verwijderd moeten worden ook opzij of zelfs lichtjes naar onder kammen, op die manier word de scheiding nog duidelijker. 


Als je de voorkant van de wenkbrauw hebt gemarkeerd doe je hetzelfde naar de staart toe. Bekijk alles nog eens goed van op een afstand, meestal kan je nu de vorm die je straks krijgt goed zien. 


Haal alle haartjes weg terwijl je goed opspant met de richting van de haargroei mee. Nogmaals overdrijf niet, beter een haartje te weinig dan teveel. Na enkele malen geoefend te hebben zie je het vanzelf. 


*Reinig en ontsmet je huid en breng een kalmerende gel of creme aan.* 
Als je toch je wenkbrauwen hebt geepileerd voordat je ergens naartoe moet kan je bij eventuele roodheid wat groene concealer aanbrengen die je met rollende bewegingen met je vinger inwerkt . Breng een beetje transparante poeder aan. Je kan nu eventueel je wenkbrauw opvullen of bijkleuren waar nodig. 


Als je weerbarstige haartjes hebt of haartjes die de neiging hebben naar beneden te groeien kan je ze op hun plaats houden door een beetje haarlak op je borsteltje te spuiten en je wenkbrauwen in de juiste richting te kammen. Je kan ook een speciale gel gebruiken die je wenkbrauw fixeert en vaak ook verzorgt.

----------


## FANTACHAT

*Hoe kan je rimpelvorming voorkomen ?


Als we een beetje begrijpen hoe huidveroudering en zodoende rimpelvorming ontstaat, kunnen we er ook iets aan doen om het zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen of de reeds geleden schade gedeeltelijk te herstellen door de vorming van vrije radicalen tegen te gaan.

Men kan in eerste instantie best preventief te werk te gaan of op zijn minst gelijk welke behandeling van uw huid te combineren met de bestrijding van vrije radicalen. Als we ons lichaam en huid in optimale conditie hebben gebracht zullen alle behandelmethodes gaande van verzorging tot plastische chirurgie ons ook een mooier en zodoende bevredigender resultaat geven, bovendien zullen deze resultaten langer behouden blijven.

Vaak kiezen mensen voor anti-ageing methodes die sneller zijn en minder inspanning vragen. We leven nu eenmaal in een maatschappij waar alles kant en klaar te koop blijkt te zijn.

Toch dient men zich er bewust van te zijn dat ons lichaam nu eenmaal op een bepaalde manier functioneert en het ons enkel voorziet van een mooie gezonde huid als we ons lichaam ook geven wat het nodig heeft om deze huid te produceren, want ja elk stukje huid dat we zien of niet zien bestaat uit cellen die een product zijn van ons eigen lichaam. 

Met enkele essentiele beginselen en natuurlijk de wil en het inzicht waarom we in eerste instantie vaak iets aan onze levensstijl moeten veranderen om een mooie en jonge huid te hebben komen we al een heel eind. 

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _______ 

Anti-rimpel tips 

Eet gezond! Fruit en groenten hebben een hoge anti-oxydantenwerking. Anti-oxidanten bestrijden de vrije radicalen .


Drink voldoende water om afvalstoffen uit je lichaam te verwijderen.

Probeer regelmatig toch enige vorm van ontspanning te vinden, al is het maar 5 minuutjes per dag. Werk aan je innerlijke rust. Meer en meer schoonheidsspecialistes combineren tegenwoordig hun huidverzorgende behandelingen met aandacht voor het innerlijke van de mens. Ik kan dit alleen maar toejuichen. Ervaren schoonheidsspecialistes zijn er zich meer en meer van bewust hoe belangrijk dit is om de behandelingen tot een succes te brengen. Bovendien komt het niet alleen je huid ten goede…

Bescherm jezelf in de zon en vermijd overmatige blootstelling.

Voor velen het moeilijkste, maar roken is op meer dan 1 punt slecht voor je huid. De doorbloeding vermindert, je huid word vaal en het bevordert de aanmaak van vrije radicalen. Als je dus enigszins kan….

Doe regelmatig aan lichaamsbeweging, je metabolisme komt op gang, afvalstoffen worden makkelijker afgevoerd, je huid krijgt een betere doorbloeding en daardoor meer zuurstof, vrije radicalen worden afgevoerd, aanmaak van nieuwe huid door de betere doorbloeding word gestimuleerd. Kortom je huid ziet er beter uit en glanst.

Geef je lichaam 1 of 2 maal per jaar een reinigende kuur aan de binnenkant. Dit wil niet zeggen dat je een week niet moet gaan eten. Let er gewoon een weekje extra op dat je meer water drinkt dan gewoonlijk, vooral groente en fruit eet en zoveel mogelijk voedingsmiddelen vermijd van dierlijke oorsprong, pasta's en zetmeel. Je kan dit eventueel ondersteunen met een kruidenthee of plantaardige druppeltjes die de reinigende werking bevorderen.

Geef je lichaam voldoende rust, ook weer zoiets moeilijk in deze gehaaste maatschappij waar je nooit alles gedaan lijkt te krijgen. Je lichaam heeft echter voldoende slaap nodig om de cellen te repareren. Probeer het dan ook te zien als een vorm van werken … 
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _______ 

Andere onderwerpen betreffende rimpels behandelen en gelaatsverjonging

Hoe krijgen we rimpels ? Rimpeltjes voorkomen op een natuurlijke manier door Vrije radicalen te bestrijden 

Soorten rimpels en rimpelbehandeling. Botox, rimpels opvullen, fillers, vulmiddelen, slappe huid verstevigen 

Hoe kan je rimpels voorkomen, je huid beschermen als natuurlijke manier voor gelaatsverjonging,enz ... 

Gelaatsverzorging : Je huid reinigen, peelen, hydrateren met anti-rimpelcremes, verzorgende cremes*

----------

